# cafe press or spread shirt



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Has anyone used either one of these companies? Are they good for a starter? Can I get some feed back about them please?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

See this thread here in the T-Shirt Fufillment forum:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=1497

There's also this thread in the Spreadshirt forum:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=825

Also try out the search function to see if any other threads have already been posted about the topic 
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/search.php


----------

